# Why is it bad to eat before going to sleep?



## Derek Wilson (Jun 11, 2018)

Why is it bad to eat before going to sleep? Is it even bad at all?


[FONT=q_serif]However, some experts give the logic for eating at bedtime and these are,[/FONT]


Eating a light and gut-friendly diet will keep your sleep sound and deep.
Healthy options for eating at bedtime will never cause bloating.
Eating at bedtime will keep your sugar levels stable.
It will keep your metabolism boosted for your weight loss.

Thanks!


----------



## BadGas (Jun 11, 2018)

[h=1]The Negative Effects of Eating Before Bed[/h]It usually seems like a good idea at the time: Eat a quick snack before bed because, really, how can you expect to sleep when your stomach is churning? As you're likely to discover, eating before bed can cause bigger problems than hunger pangs ? problems such as insomnia, heartburn, digestive difficulties and bathroom runs. And if you make late-night refrigerator raids a habit, you'll probably have to contend with weight gain as well. These are the worst effects of eating before bed, which shouldn't necessarily scare you off late-night noshing any more than that late-night horror movie. Make some smart and healthy snack choices to enjoy a peaceful slumber, and put your hunger pangs to rest too.


[h=2]Insomnia Issues[/h]Certain foods and beverages act as stimulants that force your body into digestive mode as you're trying to revert to sleep mode. Caffeine is an obvious culprit, but so are proteins and foods packed with MSG, which behaves as a stimulant too.


*Avoid:* Meat, chocolate, Chinese food, colas, coffee and tea.


[h=2]Heartburn Discomfort[/h]You might never contend with acid reflux problems during the day. This is because the force of gravity is working with you as you sit or stand while digesting food. But eat and lie down and acid in your stomach can leak into your esophagus, causing reflux that makes you feel the burn ? and keeps you awake way past your bedtime.

*Avoid:* Spicy foods such as peppers and chilies and drinks that are highly acidic, such as cranberry, grapefruit and orange juice.


[h=2]Digestive Pain[/h]You've probably heard that it's a good idea ...... http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/negative-effects-eating-before-bed-3027.html


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> *Avoid:* Spicy foods such as peppers and chilies and drinks that are highly acidic, such as cranberry, grapefruit and orange juice.
> 
> 
> *Digestive Pain*
> ...



Thank you for the resource.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 18, 2018)

Immediate sleep after eating can cause some problems ranging from indigestion to a possible increased risk for a stroke.


Heartburn:


Lying flat on your back right after a large meal may feel good at first, but while your body is resting, your digestive system in hard at work.


Acid Reflux:


Gastroesophageal reflux disease, also called GERD or acid reflux, is caused by the valve between your stomach and esophagus not closing all the way. Lying down flat on your back right after a meal can aggravate this condition.


Stroke:


Going to sleep right after a meal can increase your chances of having a stroke


----------

